# Baking with Parchment



## BarbaraCunnigham (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi,
I like to use parchment when I bake.  Does anyone have an inexpensive source for good paper?
Thanks
Barb


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 5, 2008)

BarbaraCunnigham said:


> Hi,
> I like to use parchment when I bake. Does anyone have an inexpensive source for good paper?
> Thanks
> Barb


 Welcome Barb
I love parchment paper as well and the grocery store rolls are just to small. Maybe a restaurant supply store carries them or maybe online.


----------



## Essiebunny (Feb 5, 2008)

Try King Arthur Flour's site for parchment paper.


----------



## Walt Bulander (Feb 5, 2008)

Our Wal-Mart carries the wide ones also. (fits half sheet pans - 13"??)

If you bake a lot, I sometimes see pre sheeted parchment on ebay.


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm lucky I work in a bakery. I can buy a few sheets at a time from my boss.
Otherwise I use just 1 sheet over and over for cookies and such, you dont need a new sheet with each pan.


----------



## DonnaWood (Feb 6, 2008)

I've purchased mine on ebay.  Really nice paper and fast shipping.
I got 200 sheets for under $20.00.  Should last me awhile
The seller is the-baking-queen.
Item # 250205921906


----------



## DrThunder88 (Feb 15, 2008)

I've gotten mine at the local Gordon Food Service store.  The 50-sheet packs always go on sale right after christmas for about $3.00.  They are full sheet pan sized, so that boils down to 100 sheets for my half sheet pans!


----------

